# Need Cooler Advise



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

It's time to replace my old Igloo Legend 58 cooler. It has been a good workhorse but I would like to replace it with one that insulates better.

I don't want to spend $350 on a yeti but would like to upgrade from the one i have now while keeping the same capacity.

What brand / model have you guys found to work for you??

I'm also interested in getting a good smaller cooler to put in my kayak..maybe a 15 to 20 qt??

Thanks.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

depending on the suppliers around you and how much of a deal you may be able to work out,you can look into ENGEL,have seen these listed for less than the yetis or i-teks,engel also has a lot more accessories if i'm not mistaken


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

The Icey-Tek coolers are nice. For a smaller cooler look into the Engel 13 or 19 qt, they also make one a little bigger maybe 30qts. They are not made as well as the larger coolers but still are decent coolers. Yeti makes some smaller coolers in the Roadie series but they are very pricey. In the larger coolers I prefer the Yeti and Icey-Teks over the Engels. I have seen too many Engels have the latches break and the quality is just not as good as the others.

John


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

www.cooler-store.com[/url
th...de like to see that!!
lots to choose from tho


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

How long does the food have to stay cold? What will you be putting in the cooler? How big does the cooler need to be? 58 quart is pretty small for a surf cooler if you spend an extended period of time on the beach or if you plan on catching anything longer than 25 inches.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a Marine Igloo and it does ok ... our coleman extreme does just as good probably better ... block ice is the ticket and I always throw a big moving blanket over it and keep it in the shade ...


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Just a suggestion hit craigslist in the Va beach and Outer Banks area alot of the comms and other fishermen list thier coolers ect as they move up or wear out thier yeti's and Icy-teks also the slow part of the year people tend to get rid of things.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Saw these on Flea-Bay. Less than Yeti's and Engels, but shipping can be a big cost.

http://www.techniice.com/2011/iceboxes/models.html


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

speckhunter80 said:


> How long does the food have to stay cold? What will you be putting in the cooler? How big does the cooler need to be? 58 quart is pretty small for a surf cooler if you spend an extended period of time on the beach or if you plan on catching anything longer than 25 inches.


Thanks for all the replys.

Ideally the food and drink should stay cold for 4 to 5 days with us opening the lid several times a day.
The 58 qt size is the perfect size for my rod rack and it is not too small... I have a 120 qt marine Igloo for the larger stuff...don't worry. 

I'm looking to spend less than $100 so please keep your advise coming.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

IMHO I have two yeti's, I love them for their rugged nature and cool look, but to be honest I have had more luck keeping my ice longer by simply using block ice and minimizing the amount of times you open the lid. Yes the thick walls help keep the inside cooler but with the above mentioned techniques any decent cooler, even my cheapie igloos keep ice for a pretty long time


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Igloo Marine Cooler...freeze clean gallon milk jugs and 2-liter bottles with water and also use bag ice preferably the whole bag. The water in the bottles can be drunk as it melts. The larger and more solid the ice the longer it will last.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

unless your standing on it from a boat, the yeti's don't serve practical purpose. I forget where, but the had several tests of coolers holding ice and the "extreme" or maxcold did almost as well.

If you open coolers every hour it doesn't matter what you buy, its gonna melt


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

block ice or gallon jugs is the cheap answer. I have used 4-5 gallon jugs in my sailboat cooler and they lasted 5 days in 90 degree weather


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with the general consensus here. I use a Yeti and an Igloo marine and I'm happy with both. I think the biggest advantage of the Yeti is it'll never wear out on me. But pre-chilling and using block ice with any normal decent cooler makes a bigger difference in ice retention than just getting a fancy cooler will.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dito what he said- the pre-chill and blocks is a key trick with any cooler. I saw a test on tv and on a y-tube vid once on this. The best "value" cooler was the Coleman Extreme. (reg or marine) I have 2 of them. Toughest was Yeti followed by those guide style coolers like Cabelas sells but, at a high price. The Yeti hung right with the extreme on how long the ice lasted. IMHO i would rather have a new rod/reel combo and a extreme than one Yeti. Besides - if you don't leave it locked or mounted in concrete someone will 5finger a Yeti in a heartbeat. I think it's like gold chains with the SKA guy's. No disrespect intended - It looks cool but, for sure not a necessity to catch fish.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Coleman extreme. I know people who had a yrti and said the extreme was just as good.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

On one of these fishing sites someone ran a test of the top 10 coolers,Coleman Extreme won hands down! Also was the best price.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

smlobx said:


> Thanks for all the replys.
> 
> Ideally the food and drink should stay cold for 4 to 5 days with us opening the lid several times a day.
> The 58 qt size is the perfect size for my rod rack and it is not too small... I have a 120 qt marine Igloo for the larger stuff...don't worry.
> ...


If your 58 qt. cooler fits your rod rack (mine does, also) and the lid and main cooler part are OK, you can buy all the parts you might need to repair your Igloo - hinges, drain, latch, handles, etc. Fix up the one you've got. If you're opening the cooler up several times a day, you don't need a Yeti!

JMHO
FisherDan


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have repaired it several times (hinge, drain etc) but the side has developed a nasty split and it won't be long till it's completely through.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

smlobx said:


> I have repaired it several times (hinge, drain etc) but the side has developed a nasty split and it won't be long till it's completely through.


I was amazed on how well gorilla glue repairs coolers. Never had to repair a huge crack down the side though. I imagine the way it expands, it should do just fine. It did work great for a lid and stripped out screw holes on a Coleman. Two seasons now and the lid stays attached in all conditions.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Yea Igloos are made cheep now; hinges do not last, etc. But I still buy them. Buy coolers in the fall or winter from local stores. Bout 1/2 price from spring. If I bought a Yeti I could not leave it in my truck. Would be afraid someone would steal it. And, I do not need ice to last for 5 days. Ice is cheap. Take an old leather belt and make hinges; last until the cooler falls apart. And I spray paint the lids on mine with Pink paint. No male is going to steal a pink cooler! Best - glenn


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

gshivar said:


> I spray paint the lids on mine with Pink paint. No male is going to steal a pink cooler!


This is awesome! Don't know if I would actually do this...but genious nonetheless.


----------

